

And breakbeat was born in 1969, 1:27 seconds into this song... - tcarnell
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxZuq57_bYM

======
tcarnell
...and check out 5:35 into this song:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNP8tbDMZNE>

